# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες της Ακτοπλοΐας (Coastal Shipping Companies) > Ξένες Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες (International Ferry Companies) >  Grandi Navi Veloci

## raflucgr

Corragio(Genoa on 22/02/08) and Tenacia(Barcelona on 25/04/08)

Lucas

----------


## Markos

Αυτα δεν ειναι τα αδερφακια του Forza και του αλλου που αγορασε η Blue Star?

----------


## JASON12345

Πες του το στα αγγλικά και ίσως σε βοηθήσει... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## heraklion

είναι αλήθεια ότι κατασκευάζονται και άλλα αδερφά εκ των οποίων τα 2 πουληθήκανε στην attica???

----------


## Leo

> είναι αλήθεια ότι κατασκευάζονται και άλλα αδερφά εκ των οποίων τα 2 πουληθήκανε στην attica???


Έχω μια απορία κι εγώ φίλε heraklion. Γιατί ρωτάς και δεν πας στο θέμα της Αttica να διαβάσεις? Υπάρχει εκεί αυτό που ζητάς.

----------


## heraklion

ευχαριστώ τον φίλο leo για την ενημέρωση.

----------


## raflucgr

Maneuvring in Barcelona port on 31/10/08.

Lucas

----------


## heraklion

> Maneuvring in Barcelona port on 31/10/08.
> 
> 
> Lucas


 Αυτή η φώτο δεν είναι και στον Εφοπλιστή του Νοεμβρίου 2008?

----------


## MYTILENE

> Maneuvring in Barcelona port on 31/10/08.
> 
> 
> Lucas


Μήπως -λέω μήπως -είναι αδερφό πλοίο του SUPERFAST I ????Πάντως η φώτο είναι πολύ όμορφη και η φόρτωση του τέλεια

----------


## heraklion

Ναι αδερφό του νέου SUPERFAST είναι. Το επόμενο που θα ακολουθήσει πουλήθηκε σε μια άλη εταιρεία,το μεθεπόμενο είσης στην SUPERFAST ενώ τα δύο τελευταία η τύχη τους παραμένει άγνωστη.

----------


## proussos

Σημερινές πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι και τα δύο τελευταία θα περάσουν στον όμιλο της Attica ως SUPERFAST III & IV.

----------


## mitsakos

ειναι εγκυρες οι πληροφοριες σου??

----------


## .voyager

H πώληση των "La Suprema" & "La Superba" σε εταιρία του Βιετνάμ έχει ακυρωθεί τελικά (ευτυχώς!).

----------


## .voyager

Μπροσούρες της Grandi Navi Veloci για τις γραμμές Barcelona-Genova, Genova-Tanger & Barcelona-Tanger (Marocco).

Αντίγραφο από IMG.jpg

IMGq.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Το αυτοκίνητο βλέπεις οτι κοστίζει 1 ευρώ??? Να τα βλέπουν οι δικοί μας....

----------


## El Greco

1 eyro kostizi + forous + fpa + diafora ala pou den thimame.  sto telos, ta 100 ta plisiazi.

----------


## .voyager

Ακριβώς, όπως στις Low cost AirLines...  :Wink:

----------

